# Bantam Hens



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

We'd really like to rescue or buy a few bantam hens. We already have three and one cockerel, but we have a huge area for them and they seem a little lost.

I've had a really good look on the internet today but can't seem to find any. Can anyone suggest somewhere where we might have some luck or does anyone know of any bantam hens that need a loving new home?

Cheers,

Pippa


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

You could try the likes of Preloved.

2 Polish hen's in Reading, Berks for sale, within driving distance, may be others nearer you.

If you wanted ducks, now there is 50 odd up for rehoming in Surrey.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I've got a friend in Wiltshire (the most wonderful part of the country in my opinion) who supplies me with table birds when I'm there (funnily he's vegan and won't kill or prepare them but is happy for me to come and take them). I'm down there from next Saturday I'll see what he's got available. Normally lots of rare breeds including miniatures and true bantams. : victory:


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I've got a friend in Wiltshire (the most wonderful part of the country in my opinion) who supplies me with table birds when I'm there (funnily he's vegan and won't kill or prepare them but is happy for me to come and take them). I'm down there from next Saturday I'll see what he's got available. Normally lots of rare breeds including miniatures and true bantams. : victory:


As someone who lives in Wiltshire, I would have to agree! Where abouts is your friend? That would be fantastic thank you, please just pm me, or I'm happy to pass you my contact details?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

*Shana* said:


> As someone who lives in Wiltshire, I would have to agree! Where abouts is your friend? That would be fantastic thank you, please just pm me, or I'm happy to pass you my contact details?


I'm not certain, I don't drive so all the place names and road names pass me by in a blur. I'd guess it was less than 10 miles from where my Dad lives in East Kennet, 2 miles from Avebury.


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'm not certain, I don't drive so all the place names and road names pass me by in a blur. I'd guess it was less than 10 miles from where my Dad lives in East Kennet, 2 miles from Avebury.


No, I don't drive either so know exactly what you mean! I'd really appreciate it if you could chat with your friend and then get back to me.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

*Shana* said:


> No, I don't drive either so know exactly what you mean! I'd really appreciate it if you could chat with your friend and then get back to me.


I'll speak to him on Saturday. No doubt will be in Avebury for the Solstice.


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'll speak to him on Saturday. No doubt will be in Avebury for the Solstice.


Hi there,

Just wondering if you managed to speak with your friend?

Cheers!


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Landings, near Shepton Mallet which is about an hour and a half / 1/4 away from you have 20 babys in at the moment which were dumped. They will probably be 3 quid each. I got my rabbits from them, they are a good rescue centre and they are on the web, type in happy landings rescue.


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantastic!

Thank you so very much.



FLINTUS said:


> Happy Landings, near Shepton Mallet which is about an hour and a half / 1/4 away from you have 20 babys in at the moment which were dumped. They will probably be 3 quid each. I got my rabbits from them, they are a good rescue centre and they are on the web, type in happy landings rescue.


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

*Shana* said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Thank you so very much.


That's fine! We're in the south west Wiltshire area so I thought it shouldn't be too far away. It's a good rescue and I know they're struggling to have accomidation for all of them. It's so sad how these animals get dumped, the 2 bunnies I got from there were left at the bottom of the garden in a hutch with hardly any food-sadly Bobby's sister has now died- and the rabbit I got to replace her was from Cottontails rescue and was dumped with her brother in a sealed plastic bin bag in a field and was found at just 6 weeks old, sadly, her brother had already died.:x


----------



## angeli2 (Jul 21, 2012)

*bantams*

Hi
We have 3 bantams we'd like to rehome as we are moving soon, Willing to let them go for a very reasonable price, we have a black mottled, partridge and not sure what the other is, 2 are laying already they are about 5 months old. Contact me on [email protected]

Regards

Andi


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It would help to know where you are...


----------



## angeli2 (Jul 21, 2012)

*location*

Hi we are near Bradford on Avon


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Andi,

Sorry I've only just read this, are you still seeking a home for your bantams? Are all three hens? I'm sure we could take them, we have a huge chicken area.


----------

